# New addition!!



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Well, thanks to Tritia... we were hot on the trail of a sweet baby girl needing a new home. Her owners are moving to Chicago and can't take her. :suspicious: She didn't seem very upset to drop her off here. She's the sweetest baby girl ever. She's 3 1/2, spayed and really just is a doll. Aside from needing a good bath and groom, she looks to be in good shape. She's been to the vet recently, is up to date on all her shots, and such. Kona is just on CLOUD 9. He's been doing the RLH all over the yard with her and trying to get her to play inside the house all afternoon. He's such the welcome wagon!  They are both napping right now. She's really been laying by the front door since her owner dropper her off. Which maybe means she was well cared for, but honestly I have by doubts and concerns. We have been giving her lots of praises and treats and helping her to settle in. What else can we do to help her settle in??? I am hoping that she does settle in and that she's with us forever. We asked if we could keep her tonight and see how she does, but as of now she's doing GREAT with Kona and Kona is doing great with her!  LOL 








I am gonna give her a bath and see if I can groom her a bit, but here is a picture of when she first got here


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

i am so happy you have her!!! she is beautiful!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks Mary. We are happy to. I hope things continue to work out as good as they have already!  We have her tonight and tomorrow and are going to touch base with her owners tomorrow about keeping her or not!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

She is adorable!!!! I'm so happy her and Kona are getting along! It sounds perfect!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh, Brooke!

What a sweetie! Hope it works out!

What's her name?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Brooke she is very cute and looks very happy to be laying there. Is this the dog from craigslist?


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes Michele, it's the doggie from craigslist. Her name is Raina. She is very smart. She will sit, stay, roll over and she's potty trained and she's so sweet. I am pretty much letting her sleep and rest, and we'll feel more out later, I don't want to overwhelm her.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a cutie pie she is. Don't forget if tonight isn't great it's to be expected. She has to adjust to a whole new life. Fingers crossed for all of you.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

awwww...Brooke, you did it! She looks very sweet. Please keep us updated...and PLEASE, more pics!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh I am soo happy for you and your family. I bet Kona is soo happy!!!!  Hope all goes well!!!!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

I am going to take TONS more pics..... but she seems to be a bit on the camera shy side... this will HAVE TO CHANGE! LOL


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Are you going to keep her name. I had a friend named Rayna. Hope she settles in with you guys. Can't wait to see pics!!!!!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Ya I think we are going to keep her name. She knows it, so I don't wanna change it. I like that name... Raina


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

That's fantastic. Now Kona will have a best friend for life. I'm sure there will be an adjustment to be made but with patience I'm sure all will be good.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Good for you Brooke. You wanted another dog and you got one. Hope everything goes great.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Here are a few pictures that the previous owner took of Raina!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Brooke how wonderful, I really hope she works out for you. Kona will love having her around.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

That's great Brooke. Rayna is adorable- can't wait to see pictures of her and Kona.... But I have to laugh,Tritia is going to find us all 2nd and 3rd dogs one at time... I'm sure she won't be happy until we all have one shelter/rescue dog. LOL.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

She looks like a sweety! I hope it works out for you. Great work Tritia


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh I LOVE the pictures and Raina is a beautiful name!


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

absolutely adorable! congrats!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

cuteness!! Congrats on the addition, and I love the name, it is so unique!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Ya, Missy... I think she won't stop until we all have at least 1. It's her mission in life  HAHAH.. LOOKKKKKK kona and Raina let me take pics!!!
Good belly rubs!!!! Jordyn and Raina........








My son giving her some belly rubs...... This is how she was sleeping btw.......








Kona getting some kisses!!








I think she needs to lose some weight, she's at 32lbs. What would I do to help her do that. Her ownder said she eats about 2 cps of food a day but she lets her free eat....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh she is so cute. I love that they are in the same color family--(actually your daughter too (all honey colored) I bet Kona will run the extra weight off of her in no time--- And if you start feeding her on a schedule that will help too.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Brooke, she's a pretty dog with a pretty name. I hope it works out for you. As she begins to settle in, she'll begin to show you her personality. 

How exciting. I can't wait for more photos!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What wonderful pictures.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Do you think she will maybe bite at or show a bit of agression towards Kona at first???? Is that normal and will she settle in?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

congrats.. 

Ryan


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

What a cutie!! Keeping my fingers crossed that this one is going to work out for you!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Brooke, what a cool surprise for us! She's lovely! Raina looks like she is a total love hound, flat on her back like that.... what a hussy! LOL She sounds like a dream, playing with Kona and letting the kids pet her. Very nice.

It's only normal that she might react to some things in her own way. She'll have to get used to you all and to having a puppy around, young kids, and all that... Make sure you are consistent with the rules, but big on praise and she'll fit in just fine. 

*"I think she needs to lose some weight, she's at 32lbs. What would I do to help her do that. Her ownder said she eats about 2 cps of food a day but she lets her free eat... "*

Holy smokes!! 32 lbs!?? :jaw: That can't be all that good for the girl. Did you say she'll be going to your vet soon or she's been already? Sorry, can't remember. I would suggest a good quality food, definitely don't free feed her and 2 cups is double what she needs. My guys get about 3/4 cup of kibble each day, unless I'm feeding raw and Ricky's not a small thing either.

Keep the stories and pics coming!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks Marj. She was just at a vet last week, but I am going to give her a vet visit here to "HEAR" with my own ears about her health. I do think she is deff. in need of some weight loss. She is not a healthy weight for her size and such. I think a cup is plenty a day as well, and she will not be free fed here at our house. Kona is not, therefore she will not be. I am going to keep her on our scedule so she gets used to it, but I think she is going to do great. I am limiting her to 1 treat a day and a good quality food that is for weight maintanace. The vet that she saw before said she needs to loose about 10-15lbs, but I think with a good food, and lots of exercise we can do that fairly quickly in a healthy way.


----------



## benimble (Feb 21, 2008)

She is sooo cute!! What a sweet face. She looks so happy in your home. Hope it all works out!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what kind of dog is she? she is not a hav is she? she may only need to lose a few pounds.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Raina is a havanese/terrier mix.  The owner said that she wasn't sure "havanese" was a word... LOL but that once she saw Kona, she thinks that it's true that she is. She was dropped off at a local "ranch" at 6 months old (or so the vet thought) I think even though she's not FULL terrier or FULL havanese, she's way to heavy for her body build. I will know more after the vet visit tomorrow, but she is very very heavy! She also said that at 6 months old.... she was the same size and had not gotten much bigger, but alot fatter.. so that makes me think she's way to big (weight wise)


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

She has a very pretty face! Congratulations!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

You are awesome to open your home and hearts to this cutie. The first picture you posted, I thought she looked big. 

Would it matter to you if she was not pure Hav? We have some larger Havs on this site who are 17-19#, but 32# does not sound like ti could be a Hav.

If you love the dog, the size and exact breed will not matter.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Brooke, congratulations! She seems very sweet and submissive to allow those belly rubs from all 

Are you asking about possible aggression towards Kona or is she already showing aggression? If so maybe she is simply scared and may take a little time to settle in. She's probably been through a lot in her short life.

I hope it all works out for you and her!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Raina is a cutie! Congrats!

32 lbs - wow I don't think I would cut her back just yet so that she doesn't get hungry and upset, impatient, etc. The vet can give you some ideas.

I bet Kona and Raina will be great friends.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Sorry--I just read your other post. We know that some Havs are very picky about food. Some Terriers are gluttons. I know because I had one. Is Raina a good eater? 

To lose weight you do the basics: decrease food and increase excercise. We used to give our terrier canned green beans with his meal to help fill him up.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I really hope it works out for you! I had no idea they thought she was part hav. How very cool 
She was only listed as a "terrier". 
I can't wait to hear how it goes through the night, and to find out if you've decided to keep her for good.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Brooke, congrats on your new addition, hope it all works out for you guys.

Cheryl,


> Sorry--I just read your other post. We know that some Havs are very picky about food. Some Terriers are gluttons. I know because I had one. Is Raina a good eater?


 That made me  cause Pablo is probably a pure bred terrier then.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Brooke, congrats on your new addition, hope it all works out for you guys.
> 
> Cheryl, That made me  cause Pablo is probably a pure bred terrier then.


ound: Cooper, too.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Well, she is a good eater from what other owner said. She hasn't eaten yet here. She (the owner) stated that she was trying to get her weight down a bit, but I think there is alot more terrier than anything else in her. I am hoping the vet can shed some light on that for me tomorrow. (as well as food and all that) She may be a bigger dog breed, but I still think 32lbs is too big. 
No--- if she is 100%, 50%, or 0% havanese, that doesn't matter to me at all!  
Yes--- she is showing some agression to Kona tonight. He was trying to lay by her and she snapped at him. He's not hurt she didn't get him, but she did growl and snap at him. This lady told me she has a chihuaua mix (sp) and a beagle mix but that they are smaller and she saw NO reason why Raina would exhibit agression to Kona b/c of his size alone. They were really getting along GREAT today, and it could be that she's tired I mean she's had a BIG DAY today. I am going to see where we are tomorrow and give her some time to settle in. I am just a bit saddened that the last 2 (including Raina) has showed aggression toward Kona.  A friend of mine stopped by today and fell IN LOVE with Raina and said if it didn't work out, she would LOVE to take her. She's a stay home mom, but her daughters are grown and gone, and she's got a horse and does alot of outdoor things. So.. we do have a FOR SURE HOME for her, just not sure where yet. I know that any dog will need time to adjust, but I sure don't wanna risk Kona while they have an adjustment period, ya know. 
She's just amazing and what a sweetheart to boot!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Daisy and Cooper have both nipped, growled and barked at Bodie. Daisy did the same when we brought Cooper home. They do it now in play, and when they've had enough, or when he's doing something else that he needs to be "put in his place" about.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Raina looks like a sweet relaxed little girl getting a belly rub. I think temperment is the biggest thing with kids and Kona. You can always run some weight off -- and kids and Kona should be able to do that this summer  I hope she works out well for all of you!!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

LOL Tritia..  Sounds like siblings to me  hehehe!
I am sure she was done being messed with for the night and Kona will have to learn that there are times when Raina doesn't wanna be messed with!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I was just seeing how things went through the night with Raina. I hope you will get some good answers from your vet today. Kona will learn boundries and space. Lizzie growls and barks at my two little ones and it sounds mean but she is teaching them!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Well, Kona slept in our bed and Raina was on her bed right beside our bed  She's been taught not to get on the furniture or beds, so we'll stick with that theme. We got her a big bed just for her and some toys. She's been playing with us this a.m. and the kids got to play fetch with her before daddy took them to school  She's a sweetie. We are off to the vet in about 30 min. so we will see what he thinks about all of it. We do know that she will be staying either with us or our best friends though. I am not going to leave it up to anyone else to ensure her a safe FOREVER home  She loves playing in the backyard and playing lots of fun games with us already. She's still showing alot of agression towards Kona, almost competing for our attention and if we give Kona ANY at all she growls and snaps at him. poor sweetie, she's just so nervous I think.  I will let you all know how the vet goes and our walk when we return!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Brooke, I just read your thread and want to first of all say congratulations, she looks like a beauty and to allow your kids to rub her belly already is a big step!!!  When Gigi first came she also snapped at my guys when they got too close. Of course they were interested in her, and she felt she needed her space. After 3 days it never happened again, and my dogs learned what Gigi wa comfortable with and not. My oldest, Lily is like that as well. If you get in her face, human or dog, she will growl to say that you are too close!! I think that she will be fine with Kona in a day or so!! 
Free feeding is Def not going on in my house, it it did Logan would be 32 lbs!!! Just cutting her to 2 meals a day, will help and there are lots of recuced weight dog foods out there, depending on what she eats.
Best of luck with her - I think she is a keeper!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Brooke, I think what you're perceiving as aggression might simply be the adjustment period. My dogs all had a few days where everyone was doing something to Bailey. It frightened me at first, but everyone here assured me it was natural and now it's *much* better.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks ladies for your help and advise!  We are deffinately going to give it a few days and I really think after she settles in and gets used to the house and Kona gets used to her being older and having "her space" it will be a great match. The kids just really love her already, (they are big animal lovers as we are)! Hubby thinks she's setting boundaries for Kona as well. She was not happy about sharing the "same kitchen" this morning with Kona at breakfast time, so i fed her first, kept Kona in the living room with me, then switched.  I am finding ways to work it out  I am just happy that others had this same reaction upon having a new doggie enter the house  whew... thought it was agression!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Brooke,
Congrats on finding Raine, how nice for your family. Raine looks like a keeper to me, sounds like she did very well for her first day in a strange place. 

My two love each other to pieces...but they will snap and growl at each other to keep their space when they need it. I dont tell that is really aggression towards your other dog.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I think with anything like this, there's an ajustment. Same with bringing home a new baby. We'd like to think it would always go perfect, without any issues. But, that's rarely the case.
We got super lucky with Bodie on how well he's done. 

But coming right from another home, she's probably super confused  It's not like she was at the pound, in a cage..begging to get out. She had a bed, knew where her food dish was, the routine, etc. I can't imagine how she must be feeling.
But, I think you guys seem to be doing the best you can by giving it some time.

They say why she's the one that gets the boot, but the other two get to go to Chicago?
It's not because she likes to chew the end of the footboard of their bed, is it? Oh wait, that was Bodie..this morning :frusty: So much for my "perfect puppy", ROFL!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

LOL tritia! No, she said the apartment they rented only allows 2 pets at a time and nothing over 15lbs so that pretty much left Raina out in the cold.... and the other 2 littler mixes right where they are.  But... that's OUR LUCK and their LOSS! She's beautiful!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Ahh..makes sense.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

*Welcome to Raina, the Queen!*

I think Raina is adorable. She reminds me a tiny bit of our Wheaten Terrier from the past.
When we got our puppy last year, the older dogs growled a bit to show her who was boss. Nothing bad happened. Cali would back off.
Now, almost one year later, little Cali is top dog. She's the jealous one lol. 
I hope all goes well with Raina and your family. I'm excited for you and your kids. Kona , too.
However, it sounds like Raina can't lose, because your friend will make a wonderful home for her, if she doesn't stay with you.

You and Tritia have provided the puppy "soaps" for us. I just can't wait to see what happens next.
I'll be checking back later to see how your vet visit went.
Good luck.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

What a cutie and I love the name. She’s probably defining her space in the house and telling the others that she needs some time to adjust. I’m curious to see what the vet says.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Brooke, Raina is so pretty. I do hope that things settle down soon for all of you. It is wonderful that she has found a forever home with you.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Well we are back from the vet, and she's at the groomers  The vet said looking at her teeth and such he thinks she's about 3. He said she's been so well cared for, which makes me so happy. Her ears are clean, her teeth have NO tartar build up, her eyes are clear and bright and she seems to be very happy. Her weight on the other hand... is very over weight. She needs to slim down about 5-10 lbs, but suggests exercise, daily walks and only about 1cup of food a day (not 2). No free feeding, which we don't do anyway, but other than that she's looking good. He really felt like she's been very very well cared for! He said her coat is a bit dry and such, but the groomer is going to do a conditioning today and probably cut her way back to allow new healthy hair to grow. YIPPIE!!!!! She did amazing at the vet. She just sat there and licked him and let him do whatever he needed too... good girl Raina!!! She's doing good this a.m. The only reason I took her to the groomer is b/c her previous owner said she loved going.  She was wagging her tail alot and I told the groomer what she has went through the last few days and she said b/c of her disposition there at the groomer, she'd be great.  So.. I can't wait to see our baby girl when she gets home!!! All pretty up!  Kona was like.. hey.. where's my friend when we got back home. LOL Well, keep your fingers crossed... we told Kristen (her previous owner) that we'd take her!!!  YAY! they are going to bring some of her things over tomorrow and her husband was very excited to meet us. *gives me hope, along with what the vet said, that she was very well loved and cared for*
Thanks all for your support and advise! Keep it comin'!!! 
And WELCOME HOME RAINA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations!!!

Ahh.. I am SO far behind on the forum. lol

I think maybe Raina and Kona are trying to establish pack order and Raina sounds like she wants to be at the top of the food chain. I'm sure you are keeping an eye on them and if she gets too rough, Kona will let you know.

i know Gucci exhibits some jealousy and possessiveness with this one min pincher that belongs to our freind. It is SO odd, because she's totally fine with her other doggie friends, but this ONE dog, If I go to give him a treat, she'll try to snap at him. Its almost like jealousy. Whereas, I can give treats to other dogs and she'll be fine. I don't get it. But I know what you are talking about and I hope they can work through it. 

Kara


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am so glad to hear such a good report from your vet. I am sure she will look so cute when she comes home from the groomer. Can't wait to see pics of her. I am sure you will have so much fun this summer!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Brooke, what wonderful news all around. Welcome home Raina -- the beautiful. Yay!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, golly..I'm in tears, LOL.
I'm so glad it's working out. I just knew when I saw that face someone GREAT needed to take her. I was worried being on craigslist, she'd end up somewhere not so good.
I'm tellin' ya..had we not already gotten Bodie...she'd be at MY groomers right now ound:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations, Brooke! And WELCOME HOME, Raina!!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

*Congratulations*

Awwww, I'm so happy for you all.
Can't wait to see Raina after her grooming.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Congratulations, Brooke!! Raina ia just darling! I can't wait to see her new hairdo...:whoo:


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Congratulations! And I can't wait to see the next pictures.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh goodie - I'm so glad Raina is going to stay. She sure looks like a sweetie. As you're cutting back on food, try going 30% less at a time rather than a drastic cut back. And fill her up with those green beans. To lose that much weight is going to take a long time but having Kona to play with with bring up the exercise requirement very quickly.

Have fun and can't wait to see her "new do" pictures.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Brooke, I'm so glad Raina checked out at the vet and you are going to keep her!

My breeder mentioned to me that she has to give several of her Havs green beans with their dinner or they would overeat their kibble and get fat. Hmmm....maybe I need to start eating more green beans myself, lol!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

He did mention green beans, honesly, I laughed till i saw he was serious! Going to the store for green beans LOL! HECK i might get my kids to eat more green beans b/c they can feed her off their plate. LMBO


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Congratulations on your surprising new addition!!!

What a wonderful forum this is!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

My Vet recommended cooked veggies as a treat alternative. My Hav LOVE green beans
(no salt of course)


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Hooray! I'm so glad you were able to help and get a furbaby in the process.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I was just going to ask, with the green beans, do most of you serve them cooked or raw?


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

vet said either is fine, but cooked generally is more enticing to them. 
She's still at the groomer!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm probably as anxious as you are to see her "new look."


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

I know I can't wait!!!! she's been there since 10am though!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yay Brooke, Kona, and Raina! You are going to be one cute family.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

What a wonderful end to this story! Brooke, I'm so happy that Raina seems to be working out. She's a cutie, and I'm sure as soon as she gets completely adjusted into your family that she and Kona will be best buddies. Congratulations!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Brooke, 
What a wonderful story! Congratulations on Kona's new playmate/sister!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Well, guess what the newest past time is between Kona and Raina?














HUMPING! :frusty:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

we'll let beamer's dad field this one 


actually..bodie just got doin' that to daisy's head for some totally random reason.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

What a sweetheart! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

wow head humpers..... very cute... er.... random.. but still funny!


----------

